

Startup Quote: Matt Mullenweg, founder, Automattic - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4338469386

======
raychancc
Usage is like oxygen for ideas. You can never fully anticipate how an audience
is going to react to something you’ve created until it’s out there.

\- Matt Mullenweg (@photomatt)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4338469386>

